# I have great news



## GB (Mar 23, 2007)

After 7 and a half years with my current employer I am ow moving on. This morning I accepted a position at a new company. They have been recruiting me for a number of weeks now and after many phone calls and interviews I have finally accepted. They offered me a substantial amount more than what I am making now and they are letting me create the job basically. I will get to make my own hours and also work from home whenever I want. The comapny is headquartered in Israel so there may even be travel opportunities which would be great. Neadless to say, I am thrilled beyond belief.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 23, 2007)

Most Triumphant!!!!

I hope it`s all you wish it to be and more


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2007)

_Wonderful GB,_
_I wish you the very best in your new adventure..Your new employers are very lucky..They got the best in you._

_kadesma _


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2007)

More money, travel, work from home, pick your own hours!!!  Cool!   
That's great news!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 23, 2007)

That is Great news !!  Couldn't ask for anything more, wishing you the best !!


----------



## amber (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats awesome news!  Sounds like the perfect job.  Good luck to you


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 23, 2007)

Hip Hip Hooray! Good for you GB! Sounds like you have found a great avenue for future successes, too!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 23, 2007)

Sounds like. The Dream Job.Good Luck


----------



## GB (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to start. These next two weeks are going to go by so slow


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2007)

That is great news GB!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know you will be much happier.  Life is changing for the good in MANY ways for you!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats GREAT news!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 23, 2007)

What wonderful news!  Congratulations, GB.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 23, 2007)

Boy your just full of surprises aren't you  .  I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## csalt (Mar 23, 2007)

_Wishing you success and happiness in the new job._


----------



## mugsy27 (Mar 23, 2007)

congrats bro!!


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 23, 2007)

GOOD FOR YOU!!!! I know how much you've been wanting an opportunity for a long time now.  Congratulations, GB!  New baby, new job--that's great!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 23, 2007)

Wishing you much happiness in your new endeavor.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats!  I hope it turns out to be _exactly_ what y ou're hoping fir!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 23, 2007)

Wonderful news, GB!  What a fabulous future you have ahead of you.  Congratulations.


----------



## shpj4 (Mar 23, 2007)

GB that is great - the travel alone is fantastic - congratulations.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 23, 2007)

alRIGHTY then!! great news, geebs.  couldn't have happened to a more deserving guy.


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2007)

*Whoo-hoo!!!*

Way to go, GB!!! What great news - a new baby on the way, new job, travel on the horizon & Mo' $. Best wishes!!!



​


----------



## middie (Mar 23, 2007)

That's great Gb !! Congratulations !


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2007)

WOOHOO!!! I am so happy for you my friend. I know this is going to be a wonderful fit for your family. Congratulations!!


----------



## Lynan (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations GB!! Wow..trips to Israel, how wonderful. I wish you happy days ahead.


----------



## Buck (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the news about your great good fortune.

Godspeed.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 23, 2007)

This is great, congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 23, 2007)

CONGRATS GB !!!!!  I wish you the best of luck and enjoy your new opportunity. You deserve it !!!


----------



## mraa (Mar 23, 2007)

Sounds great!!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey GB that IS indeed a great news, congrats!!   
You get paid more, you can set your own hours and can work from home, and chance to travel abroad... what else one could ask for!!?  (ah well, there is always a winning lottery ticket but... )  You really deserved it, enjoy, and my best wishes!!

Charlie


----------



## corazon (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats GB!
We've been saying that to you a lot recently.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 24, 2007)

What a wonderful opportunity. Make the most of it. Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## cara (Mar 24, 2007)

GB, I must admit, that sounds really wonderful!! congratulations!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey, good for you. Good luck in the new place. Work from home is going to be great, wspecially when the second baby comes.
But what are you going to be doing, what is company doing? is it a secret?


----------



## GB (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Charlie. What I will be doing is kind of hard to describe, but the company does 3D printing. They can basically print a 3D model of just about anything. They printed out a bicycle for one of the people there. Really wild stuff, very high tech.


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats GB.  You have a beautiful daughter.  The next one will probably look like you.    We received a new cat and since you have grabbed "Kitty", we named him Napoleon...Neo for short.    DO you have any preferences as to what you want your grandchildren to call you?    Pops is better than PawPaw if you ask me and I think PaPa was used in Annie of Green Gables or Heidi.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratulations. Sounds like you'll be having fun. Love the idea of a 3D printed bicycle.


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's to bright new beginnings -- new friends, new places to visit, new things to learn!  All my best wishes GB!


----------



## fireweaver (Mar 25, 2007)

rock on GB!!!  new jobs with better opportunities (and better compensation!!) are just fantastic!  don't forget to post plenty tales of culinary adventures overseas, and hopefully, the recipes that go along with them!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 30, 2007)

That is AWSOME!!!!!!!!!  I just caught this thread. SOrry for the last congrats.  
Go GET EM!!!!!!!!!!!!   YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks DS! I start a week from Monday. I am quite excited!


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just saw this thread.  'Sigharitiria' GB!!  All the very best to you!


----------



## GB (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks boufa!


----------

